# Bad needed repair on bridge.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We had to finely break down and tear out the old dry rot to our Swing bridge ends that has adjusters on them.. It got so not able to adj. the alignment to the tracks on the bridge. 
We took it apart and this is way we frond out. 

The new and the old photo of it.
This is when it was install with the bridge about 10 yrs or so.










Another view when installing it











This is where we had to tear it out.











Here is the old that is what left of it after hitting it with a hammer to knock it loose. All of the screw was up from the bottom.
New adj. section ready to go in. 
With a Auto Swing bridge, you have to adj. the Girder bridge on each end for the tracks to line up. Beside the bridge stops and lock have's to line up too. 









Will post more on it as it gets back installed and to see how complex the auto sys. is with its Track blocks and auto alignments and lock..
" I know one thing. Next time I build a bridge, It won't be this kind of a bridge, will be something a lot simpler to operate and maintain."
Only reason we built this bridge was to have something difference after seeing the one we here crossing the Sacramento River. It is a combo veh. and Train bridge call the I st. bridge.

We just making this temp. fix due to we are having a get-together on June 21. 
Talking on chat with Mike Reilly, He suggest using the 2 x 6 made of plastic deck boards.. Not a bad idea. Get away from the dry rotting problem that sealer is not working well. 
So will probably go with that after re-doing some cementing of new road bed in the same area after the 21 st.. 


We just need more Dr. pepper for pick me up to get-ter-done in this heat wave. lol


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that you just wanted a excuse to play in the water









JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08 Jun 2013 02:23 PM 
I think that you just wanted a excuse to play in the water









JJ 
John.. The pond is in the shad and darn water was cold as ice, but not sure the temp. it was, I got out of the pond with purple legs.. lol .., but hot out so go fig. with our heat wave. Anyway, just building up courage to get back in to install and align the bridge.

You know John.. You can always come up sometime on your way thru Sacramento and show me how..." before we get to old to do this work...8 zero is coming up fast. "


----------

